
Man sues Burger King for cooking vegan burger and meat on same grill - elmar
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/nov/19/vegan-man-sues-burger-king-cooking-impossible-burger-same-grill-meat
======
koksik202
Let's pay extra $$$$ to buy and keep two kind of grills operational at same
TIME. If Vegan have issues with that are they happy that bio waste from
animals is used to grow their beans? For me it sound like Vegans are the devil
getting burned here by touch of holy water

------
RenRav
That does seem like something the employees should mention, but if you are
THAT vegan you shouldn't be supporting burger king in the first place with
your purchase.

------
tenken
I don't believe they tout the Impossible Whopper as Vegan, but Vegetarian. A
recent review of the burger by like ZDNet or some source like that I read this
week states that the patty is cooked on the burners along with beef patties as
well so it is not vegan.

I'm not sure they have a case...

------
narshian
Sorry, if you’re eating at Burger King you don’t get to be righteously
indignant. Somebody please drop this guy into a meat grinder.

------
rolph
I wonder if thats what actually makes it taste sorta like beef.

